# BMX U-Brake, Bremse einstellen - aber wie?



## xell (20. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen Folks, 

Seit gestern habe ich mein KHE Barbados AM mit einer U-brake von F-Set.
Da mir aber aufgefallen ist, das beide Beläge SEHR unterschiedlich weit von der HR Felge entfernt sind, wollte ich versuchen die Bremse selber einzustellen.
Wie das Schiksal es wollte, bremst sie jetzt fast gar nicht mehr 

SuFu hab ich benutzt aber keine passenden Freds gefunden.
Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand eine Seite sagen, oder selber erklähren wie man eine BMX Bresmse einstellt


----------



## gmozi (20. Juni 2008)

Achsooo .. keine passenden Threads gefunden ... schon klar ...

Da idR bei den günstigen Bikes keine guten Beläge an den Bremsen verbaut sind, würde ich DIE direkt schon mal wegwerfen und gegen die guten durchsichtigen Trialbeläge tauschen. Quitscht dann zwar etwas, bremst aber ( richtig eingestellt ) sehr gut! Vor allem bleibt Deine Felge hinten auch länger schwarz ;-)

Dass die Beläge unterschiedlich weit weg von der Felge waren kann halt auch unterschiedliche Gründe haben.

Wichtig ist schon mal, dass die Federspannung bei der U-Brake auf beiden Seiten gleich ist. Und nun setzt Dich einfach mal nen Stündchen vor Dein Bike, und versuch aus technischer Sicht nachzuvollziehen, wie Deine Bremse funktioniert.
Dann klappt das auch mit dem Einstellen recht fix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xell (20. Juni 2008)

Ja, wie meine U-brake funktioniert weis ich schonmal.
Aber wie stelle ich diese Federspannug ein?
Einfach den Inbus lösen und diese "schwarze scheibe" drehen?


EDIT:

habs jetzt so weit geschafft, dass sie:

1. Gleich weit von der FElge entfernt sind
2. Gleichzeitig die Felge berühren.

Ich hab so rote Beläge, die sich derbe schnell abbremsen und ordneltich quitschen


----------



## gmozi (20. Juni 2008)

- Wenn Du nicht weißt wie man die Federspannung einstellt, weißt Du auch nicht wie Deine Bremse funktioniert ;-)
- mit Innensechskant und passenden Schlüssel für die "schwarze scheibe"
- JA!


----------



## xell (20. Juni 2008)

hab editiert


----------



## gmozi (20. Juni 2008)

Jetzt die Beläge noch vernünftig zur Felge ausrichten und dann passt das schon.

Und nur mal so nebenbei .. .. GOOOOOOOOOGLE


----------



## xell (20. Juni 2008)

ok hab alles gemacht. Bremst zwar nich toll aber liegt wohl warscheinlich an den Belägen. (und das ich ne Formula oro gewöhnt bin )

Danke für deine Hlfe


----------



## gmozi (20. Juni 2008)

Beläge und Felge regelmäßig mit Spiritus reinigen hilft übrigens auch!

Die Formula oro von einer Freundin ( 160mm Disc ) bremst im Vergleich zu meiner U-Brake recht bescheiden ... frag mich auch was da schief läuft bei ihr.

Der primär relevante Unterschied ist imo einfach nur der nötige Kraftaufwand, welcher bei einer U-Brake natürlich höher ist.


----------



## xell (20. Juni 2008)

mh also ich hab (nur) hinten ne k18 mit 200mm scheibendurchemsser.
Und die bremst wie gift


----------



## RISE (20. Juni 2008)

Sorry, Bremsen einstellen ist dick und fett im How to... Thread erklärt, Big Boy Sports hat eine Anleitung, Bikeguide.org ebenso. 

Closed.
RISE


----------

